# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  Wearing system for 30 years.   Have questions on current quality of systems

## Ben W

Hi Guys,

I was 1st a client of HCM in 1988.  Such a ripoff, too long to even go into.  One of the girls left and started her own shop in 1996, and I have been with her ever since. 

I wear the full poly perimeter with the mono middle.  Very durable and works for my hairstyle brushed forward.  I go in every 5-6 weeks to get poly-fuse re-attached and those visits are $70 including color if needed.

New Systems from her are almost $800 including tax.  Hair added  is now $165.

I would get a strong 5 months out of a system before it needed hair added.   Then another 5 months with the hair added. I have no problem paying  her price for the wear time  I used to get.

The last two systems had major bald spots in 3 months, just after the 3 month warranty.  I mean unwearable bald spots, not thinning all over.

My newest system was put on Sept 10th, 2018 and was unwearable by Christmas.  Again,  this is the most durable system available and I'm very experienced with home care.

I don't know what to do.  I think she is getting these new systems from Indonesia, if I'm not mistaken.   She changed suppliers and the quality went down.  The hair now sheds beyond what is reasonable from my 30 years experience.

Do you think I should get my own systems elsewhere and just have her service them?  There is a minefield of low cost systems out there, some 1/3 of what I'm paying.   Keep in mind I get the full poly perimeter and the mono middle, no part, real hair.

Any advice from other experienced guys here would be appreciated. Thanks

----------


## grincher

Often it comes down to the supplier and the person on the ground who makes it. For that reason unless its QC checked, poor ones slip through.

It sounds like her supplier is using substandard makers.

I don't see any problem in trying elsewhere. If you are in the USA, have you considered NWL?

If you are in Europe then I would suggest http://www.ukhairsystems.com

----------


## Ben W

Thanks for reply Grincher,

I am in Boston.   I will check out NWL which I presume is northwest lace?    

The only caveat is that I've always thought if it sounds too good to be true maybe it is.

Their customs at NWL are literally 75% lower in price than what I currently pay.  And hair added is almost $100 lower in price than what I pay. 

So I will contact them and have a discussion and try to make sure it's apples to apples.  Which it very well may be.

This is a funny business. When I went from HCM to the sole proprietor shop my costs dropped 50% while looking just as good.

I have a long and good relationship with the owner (Girl).  I will always have the system professionally attached every 5 weeks or so.  But I have to find a real solution to this quality control problem.   

It's one thing to get a bad $250 or $300 dollar system, It's another thing to get a bad $900 system.

Thanks again and please anyone else chime  in.

----------


## grincher

Once over $250 per system there is no correlation between price and quality - its mostly extra to cover costs and profit. All systems are from the same region of China and probably cost less than $150 to produce.

Quality is really the person making and a QC inspection once finished. That's very much down to the relationship and contact between the supplier (you buy from) and the production team making it.

----------


## Nostab73

Wondering if you ever got the price down? Are you still going to the same girl?

----------

